
The Law School Debt Crisis - gaius
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/25/opinion/sunday/the-law-school-debt-crisis.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur
======
gaius
Coming soon to a "coding bootcamp" near you...

